# South Slope and Kamas GS Elk



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hey Folks,

I have been interested in an elk hunt up north for a while and really would prefer to hunt an Any Bull unit and the idea of an antlerless elk control tag is appealing as well.

I have been using the Utah Hunt Planner and a little confused by the differences in recommendations for the South Slope versus Kamas elk migration patterns. Do the elk truly abandon the High Uintas in such high numbers by early October? If so, what is the difference given the biologist notes for the Kamas state they tend be in the high country for the general season dates? Better private and tribal land for elk on the South Slope compared to Kamas? Elevation just doesn't seem that much different on a whole to explain the difference in recommendations but I am likely missing something. Etc, etc.

Would love some help understanding general behavior on the two units. Don't need specific information but curious if its truly a waste of time to head into the backcountry in early October in either area. I remember seeing healthy elk herds in relatively mid-to-high meadows and basins when I hiked the High Unita trail in late September several years ago. A little confused by the discrepancies. I will be able to scout some in late August and again in September if life goes as planned (rarely does).


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

There are tons of elk on the south slope if you know where to look, but keep in mind that south/southwest of 35 is spike/LE only and you need to be very aware of property lines, if caught on the native lands you are facing a $100 trespass fee at minimum and they can confiscate everything you have with you. I have seen elk high and low, all depends on weather/snow, good luck.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I have seen plenty of elk up high in October on the south slope


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx. I am wondering if the information was copy and pasted from a later hunt on the same unit. 

Everything I am interested in is North of Hwy 35 by a long shot.

Kamas has quicker access coming from the south but I love the South Slope.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

backcountry-

Pretty sure the biologist notes are fairly generic and general regarding the any bull units. The elk in the Kamas unit are pretty scattered by the first of October, and can be anywhere from way up on top to down around Smith and Moorehouse reservoir on the north side to the lower end of the Yellowpine Trailhead on the south side. They can be really tough to find. If a good storm hits and the snow flies in significant amounts, the elk will use the middle drainages to vacate the area, both north and south. More guys come in from the north end most years, and the fellers on horses get up there on top in fair numbers.

Don't know anything about the south slope, but either way, hope you have fun chasing elk this year!


----------



## NorthSlopeArcher (Aug 15, 2016)

Hunt the northSlope


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Kamas is more interesting than the North Slope because of the ability to take a cow with a control tag. If $$ is tighter than planned than I may take the NS options as I love the terrain and know some of the drainages better than the other regions. 

Plan to go in around 3-5 miles on foot into areas with less motorized access (not a ton on Kamas). Have topo and satellite scouted several areas that seem viable. 

I have spent the last two seasons tracking herds reliably in different drainages but only in Spike Only units. A cow tag is just desirable to help finally fill the freezer. The harvest odds are low but an extra tag could help expand my options. Hard to know.

I will definitely have a close eye on the weather. Those mountains can get some epic early season snow which could actually work to my benefit and save some wear and tear on my boots and legs. 

I will be up in the area and able to hit some scouting locations at the end of August to get a feel of any herds or behavior but fully expect them have been moved around by the time the GS opens. Totally recognize many of the herds dive into deep timber by the time the GS is running and think its likely to spend most of the week backpacking without much luck. But I love the area and the learning.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Also make sure you bring a fishing pole, nothing helps break up a hot afternoon of scouting like catching a few brookies and sticking your feet in the water.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Totally recognize many of the herds dive into deep timber by the time the GS is running and think its likely to spend most of the week backpacking without much luck. But I love the area and the learning.


my experience of the last couple years out there is that most elk are in the timber during daylight hours. you can catch them out at night and morning/late evening. i have never hunted the GS rifle but do hunt archery and cows when tags are available.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

All the cabins on the way to smith and more house have elk around them. You can catch them coming from the private thick timber near the cabins to the top onto public property. I got tired of people trying to kick me off of public land in that area so I stopped hunting it


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

J_marx22 said:


> I got tired of people trying to kick me off of public land in that area so I stopped hunting it


This is how you miss out on opportunities and lose to the yuppies.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

backcountry said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I have been interested in an elk hunt up north for a while and really would prefer to hunt an Any Bull unit and the idea of an antlerless elk control tag is appealing as well.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't get caught up in the extra control cow tag for the Kamas area. I hunt that area and portions of the south slope every year. I don't think the summering population is large enough to handle the control tags. If filling your freezer is a priority. I'd stick to what you know on the south slope areas. The DWR recommended control tags because the winter count came back 500 head over objective. However, they do not have gps collars on these elk. So they could be east canyon and chalk creek herds wintering in the Kamas boundary. Going off the last two seasons. My party has done better in the western half of the south slope unit. I pay close attention to numbers every fall. And the elk that summer in portion of the Kamas unit I hunt. I would say the population is down.. as far as what elevation to find them? Depends on weather really. i see just as many high as I do low.


----------

